

Discover Meteor free this Saturday - yaliceme
http://www.meteor.com/blog/2013/12/09/read-discover-meteor-for-free-on-discovermeteorday-this-saturday

======
sapmub
This is great, thanks to the authors. I'm new to programming and meteor is the
only language that I've had a lot of fun learning and practicing. I've been
wanting to purchase this book so this is perfect timing for me.

